# NICHEC, have a WOOONDERFUL BIRTHDAY!



## TraductoraPobleSec

Nichec, you seem to be such a nice and sweet person that I've just had to open this thread when I've seen it's your birthday today​ 
If everyone was as nice, sweet, respectful and friendly as you, this forum would be heaven.​ 
Have a very happy birthday wherever you are (Paris?) and let happiness ring today, tomorrow, the day after and forever in your life.​ 
All the best from Barcelona, where a summery sun still shines on us!​ 
Montse (la traductora del Poble Sec) ​


----------



## cherine

Dear sweet Nichec,
Have a marvellous birthday, filled with all the sweet things in the world 



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> If everyone was as nice, sweet, respectful and friendly as you,
> this forum would be heaven.​


Amen


----------



## Trisia

Ah, so we go public about this one, right?  (at least notice we have the decency not to _say _your age - not nice to talk about it after "sweet sixteen" )

All the better, seeing no more postiversaries allowed for you 

* Dearest Nichec, we're all getting older by the day... but that doesn't necessarily make us wiser. Which is why I respect and admire you - so young and lovely and yet clever as a grown person and wise as a little granny  I agree completely with Tradu and Cherine - you've helped make this forum feel like home.
It may not be heaven, but it sure is a haven.

You're one of the most wonderful people here - and you should know we love having you around.* 
...so please stay?

* Have a happy happy birthday, full of joy and love.** Blessings, my sweet friend.*


----------



## kenny4528

*Dear *Nichec,

Glad to see you around here so often, and your wisdom and kindness really give me an impression that you're a lovable girl. Hopefully one day we could meet each other.


*TraductoraPobleSec,* Nice job!!!


----------



## mimi2

nichec.
You are the one who is loved most on the forum.
*Happy birthday!!!*


----------



## heidita

A nice person like you is loved by everybody, that's obvious. 

Let me send you this big hug for your birthday!

Many happy returns!


----------



## dn88

Too late, again 

 I do hope this day is really special for you, my little nichec, as special as it is for me. 

 Happy Birthday, and true happiness forever. ​


----------



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday, nichec*
 
*You have a beautiful spirit,*
*and your presence here on the Forum*
*is one of the nicest things about this place!*
*God made you beautiful on the outside*
_*(men, if you could see her face)*_
*but it’s you who chose to be a lovely person on the inside.*
*I hope you skip that rope and sing that song today.*
*It’s the perfect time to have light-hearted fun!*
*In honor of your birthday,*
*I made this just for you:*​ 

*makeawish*​ 

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## bibliolept

Nichec.

I wish you only the best on your birthday. (Which includes spending more time with us, of course!)


----------



## JamesM

H-a-P-p-Y b-I-r-T-h-D-a-Y, nichec !!!


----------



## The Scrivener

_*Happy, happy, happy, happy*_
_*BIRTHDAY*_
_*T*__*o the sweetest*_
_*member of the*_
_*forums!*_

​


----------



## DearPrudence

Argh, I wanted to wish you a happy birthday before all the others but I thought it was tomorrow 
Anyway, September people rule  
*Have a nice birthday, very nice Nichec 
*


----------



## elroy

*Happy birthday, Nichec!

*  May you always brighten the forums with your bubbling friendliness and your kind-hearted nature. ​


----------



## panjabigator

*Many many many happy returns of the day Nichec!

PG
*


----------



## min300

*Happy **birthday **Nichec.*

I wish you all the best.​


----------



## nichec

I woke up in the morning of the 27th of September just to find out that I am no longer the "golden 25"  I wanted to rush to the bathroom and see if I get some new wrinkles or grey hair or whatever (a few more pounds, maybe ), yet I ended up here, sitting in front of my notebook, visiting WR.........

*TraductoraPobleSec*: I am really looking forward to go to Barcelona, now that I know I will meet you there.

*cherine*: I have been admiring some members in WR since I joined, and you are one of them.

*Trisia*: You are the one who makes me want to stay here, you are the one who helps to make this place feel like home.

*kenny4528*: You stand by me whenever I need some support, I will never ever forget that.

*mimi2*: You are my "oldest" friend here, what we share is our own, nothing and no one can change that.

*heidita*: Talking about being nice, I sent Trisia a PM, forcing her to say happy birthday to me before I knew this thread exists 

*dn88*: This day is ever more special to me because of you and your presence.

*AngelEyes*: Now, I guess you are misleading our poor members here because you want to be kind, I probably look a bit better than Monsieur Dinosaure, but that's about it (Oh, this sounds like an insult to all the dinosaurs )

*bibliolept*: I am very glad that all my long and boring PMs didn't scare you away.

*JamesM*: Is that a new song you just produced? 

*The Scrivener*: Oh, the cat misses you too, he told me last night.

*DearPrudence*: Maybe it's a Mod-syndrome you know, to forget things easily.............

*elroy*: Verrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy soon, it will be your turn.

*panjabigator*: Sometimes I read too fast, and I got you confused with panjandrum, the EO Mod , because you are as nice as he is.

*min300*: Oh, my darling min300, your wish made my day. 


_.................But because being here is much, and because all this_
_that's here, so fleeting, seems to require us and strangely_
_concerns us. Us the most fleeting of all....................--_Rainer Maria Rilke - Duino Elegy #9


Brad Pitt as Achilles started the movie Troy (2004) with these words "......We are haunted by immortality............so we ask ourselves, will we be remembered......how bravely we fought, how fiercely we loved." 

I have never been someone driven by fame or wealth or power, all the kindness we share is what makes our lives beautiful, if it is beautiful, as my dear friend panjandrum claims, and if I am going to be remembered one day, I wish to be remembered as one of your friends, you make my birthday a meaningful day


----------



## alexacohen

_*Happy birthday to you Nichec.*_

_*May happiness and love be with you forever.*_

_*Ale*_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nichec, ni ... ! Elle n'accepte que le ... !  
Voici donc un petit cadeau (*) pour toi. 

Bisettes. 

(*) chocolate coins, of course!


----------



## nichec

Dear *alexacohen*:

A true friend comes to your aid when you are in need, and because of that, you are truly a good friend, thank you 

Dear *KaRiNe_Fr*:

I still feel bad about misspelling your name in one of the posts  And where did you get the idea of all those cash, credit cards, and checks?  (and coins, for that matter, I suppose you wanted to see if I can get the monnaie/coins joke?  )

Thank you so very much, I had a lovely birthday with your wishes


----------



## quietdandelion

Oh! Oh! I miss my dearest darling Nichec's birthday.

*Happy happy birthday to you.*

Don't blame me for being late as I'm a space cadet, extremely ill-informed.
But my belated wish is no less genuine and sincere than the others'.
By the way, I always admire and adore you to the degree of jealousy--why you are so young so versatile so witty.
We believe in karma. Therefore I assert that you must be a good guy in your last life and you must enjoy a lot of finest dispositions in another life after.

Best regards,


QD


----------



## nichec

Dear *QD*, 

Why, I thought we agree that I must be a good guy in my past life because I have the honor to meet you in this life 

My birthday wish is..........NO. MORE. *GRAMMAR*. QUESTIONS.   

By the way, I love your new location and nationality, it must be real nice to live in here and there, in the middle of nowhere 

Thanks for reminding me that I am getting old  I am walking slowly towards that wonderful next life you promised me 

Seriously, thank you so much for your kindness.


----------



## quietdandelion

Hi, Nichec.
You're not merely smart but also amusing.
I adore you so much.


----------



## Fernita

My dear Nichec, I wish you all the best!

You are so kind, intelligent and always ready to help!!!
It's a pleasure to share the forums with you!!!

Happy birthday to you!

pour toi

Con todo mi cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## nichec

Fernita said:


> My dear Nichec, I wish you all the best!
> 
> You are so kind, intelligent and always ready to help!!!
> It's a pleasure to share the forums with you!!!
> 
> Happy birthday to you!
> 
> pour toi
> 
> Con todo mi cariño,
> Fernita.


 

Dear* Fernita*, 

I am overjoyed everytime when I see your posts and your PMs. 

The pleasure, needless to say, is all mine. (sorry, not yours )


----------



## Trisia

What's this? Are we having fairy-tale like celebrations now? Three days in a row? 

Good - great even.

(and in a few months' time, when people will have forgotten about this thread, I may start an unbirthday one, so we can tell you again how much we like you)

When do we get to see the party-girl, huh? 
And I want a list of the presents, too.

Hope you had a sweet one.


----------



## Eva Maria

Nichec = 26 vitalistic three hundred and twelve-moons! 

Hey, you’re now in the middle of your Salad Days, the Golden Years!!! (So you can only have wrinkles on your bed pillow at your tender age!!)

You’re sweet-and-ironical (not sweet-and-sour!), an explosive combination! 

You must promise us that you’ll always be the wonderful person you are!

Kissies,

Eva Maria

PS1: I find pretty your new avatar, this very Chinese flower.

PS2: Montse TradPobSec is the WonderWoman! She seems to know everything happening on earth!


----------



## nichec

Eva Maria said:


> Nichec = 26 vitalistic three hundred and twelve-moons!
> 
> Hey, you’re now in the middle of your Salad Days, the Golden Years!!! (So you can only have wrinkles on your bed pillow at your tender age!!)
> 
> You’re sweet-and-ironical (not sweet-and-sour!), an explosive combination!
> 
> You must promise us that you’ll always be the wonderful person you are!
> 
> Kissies,
> 
> Eva Maria
> 
> PS1: I find pretty your new avatar, this very Chinese flower.
> 
> PS2: Montse TradPobSec is the WonderWoman! She seems to know everything happening on earth!


 
Dear *Eva*, 

I will promise to always be my evil self if you promise to cook for me from time to time 

The first time you made me laugh is when you wrote in your post "You are intellectually interesting, *TT*!" (I laughed for days )

Though I always associate your username with food (can't blame me ), I want to tell you that you share the name with my favorite actress Eva Green (smart and beautiful, what a fatal combination  )

Thank you for everything you bring to WR, and thank you for your kind words, I wish we can share more threads in the future 

PS. That's the rose from "Le Petit Prince", my favorite flower from my favorite children book............ohoh, now you know too much, you have to be eliminated ...........unless you can "cook" your way out


----------

